# Kameralösung für Prozessüberwachung



## Drain (12 März 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Lösung für folgendes Problem:
Es soll ein Prozess über mehrere Tage mit Videokamera überwacht werden. Allerdings gibt es nur alle paar Stunden ein Event, welches tatsächlich aufgezeichnet werden soll. Somit wäre es sinnvoll nur diese Zeiten getriggert aufzuzeichnen (24V-Signal), damit bei der nachträglichen Betrachtung des Videomaterials nur das relevante Material betrachtet werden kann.
Optimalerweise sollte das autark, also ohne zusätzlichem PC, funktionieren.

Habt ihr hierfür einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es Überwachungskameras, die sowas können?

Besten Dank für Rückmeldungen.

Drain


----------



## NieZuSpaet (12 März 2021)

Moin,
eine genaue Lösung hab ich nicht, aber ich würde auch so Richtung Überwachungskamera suchen. Du möchtest ja evtl. auch eine gewisse Zeit vor dem Ereignis sehen. Eine Überwachungskamera nimmt einen fortlaufenden Stream auf und auf einen Trigger hin wird eine Zeitspanne plus / minus x gespeichert. Der Trigger könnte eine Lampe sein, die sich im Bildbereich befindet und entsprechend aufleuchtet. In der Kamera wird dann der Trigger auf den Bereich der Lampe begrenzt. So in etwa...
Gruß
Holger


----------



## sepp (12 März 2021)

Hallo Drain,

bei usn haben wir für solche Anwendungen Systeme von AXIS (https://www.axis.com/products/product-selector#!/) im Einsatz.
Allerdings habe wir auch immer einen zentralen PC für die Aufzeichn7ngen dranhängen.

Aber evtl. haben die auch was für dich.

Servus 
sepp


----------



## acid (12 März 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob das mit den Kameras alleine funktioniert, müsstest du mal bei Axis erfragen, aber diese Kamera

https://www.axis.com/de-at/products/axis-p3235-lv

hat digitale Eingänge, mit denen sich Aktionen steuern lassen, eventuell kann damit direkt eine Aufzeichnung auf der Speicherkarte getriggert werden.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 März 2021)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine Lösung für folgendes Problem:
> Es soll ein Prozess über mehrere Tage mit Videokamera überwacht werden. Allerdings gibt es nur alle paar Stunden ein Event, welches tatsächlich aufgezeichnet werden soll. Somit wäre es sinnvoll nur diese Zeiten getriggert aufzuzeichnen (24V-Signal), damit bei der nachträglichen Betrachtung des Videomaterials nur das relevante Material betrachtet werden kann.
> ...




Ist das Event denn unerwartet (Fehler / Störung), so daß das später mit Hilfe der Kamera analysiert werden soll oder handelt es sich um ein planbares Ereignis, so daß man die Kamera vorher triggern kann?
Das ist wichtig, denn wie schon die Vorredner beschrieben haben, gibt es Lösungen, bei denen Du die Kamera extern triggerst oder aber Kameras, die warten, daß sich was verändert (Pixelanalyse) und dann aufzeichnen bzw. die Objekte erkennen und dann aufzeichnen.


----------



## Drain (18 März 2021)

Hallo und danke an alle für eure Antworten. Hat mich auf jeden Fall weiter gebracht.

Ich denke die Funktion eines bildgesteuerten Aufzeichnungstriggers ist schon recht sinnvoll und ausgereift, da das bei Überwachungskameras ja gang und gäbe ist. Werde mal einen Versuchsaufbau machen und das testen.

Es soll untersucht werden, warum in einem Prozess die Anzahl der von einem Förderband vereinzelt ausgeschleusten Teile nicht mit dem Stückzähler übereinstimmt. Da dieses Ereignis nur alle paar Stunden stattfindet und über mehrere Tage läuft, sind andere Analysen bisher gescheitert.

Grüße Drain


----------



## Loenne (21 März 2021)

Hallo Drain,

ich denke für dein Problem gibt es zwei Lösungsansätze. Entweder du nimmst eine autarke Videoüberwachungskamera mit SD-Karte z.B. aus dem Bereich der professionellen Sicherheitstechnik, oder du nutzt eine hochauflösende IP Kamera zusammen mit einem passender IP Videorekorder auch aus dem Bereich der Sicherheitstechnik. Beides hat so seine Vor-und Nachteile und wird dir nur die erhoften Ergebnisse liefern wenn du die Systeme optimal einstellst.


> Es soll untersucht werden, warum in einem Prozess die Anzahl der von einem Förderband vereinzelt ausgeschleusten Teile nicht mit dem Stückzähler übereinstimmt.


Zunächst stellt sich die Frage der Umgebungsbedingungen:


Welche Beleuchtungssituation hast du?
Aussenbereich mit Nacht und Tag?
Oder spielt sich alles in einem Gebäude ab?
Wie schnell ist dein Förderband?
Wie groß sind die Teile die erkannt werden sollen?
Hier nur mal einige Dinge die es zu beachten gibt:
Beleuchtung
Für optimale Bilder und eine optimale Detektion solltest du eine homogene Beleuchtungssituation anstreben. Bei einer Tag Nacht Situation benötigst du eine Kamera die auch Nachttauglich ist. Viele Nachttaugliche Kameras besitzen bereits integriete IR LEDs um auch bei Nachtsicht dann entsprechende Schwarz‑Weiß Bilder zu liefern. Je nach Szene und Öffnungswinkel der Kamera kann es sein das dies jedoch nicht ausreicht und ein externer IR-Scheinwerfer nötig wird.

Detektion
Bei einer professionellen Kamera lassen sich die Anzahl der erzeugten Bikder pro Sekunde auf deinen Bedarf manuell einstellen. Dies ist insofern wichtig als das du dies mit der Geschwindigkeit deines Förderband in Einklang bringen musst. 12,5 Bilder/Sek. bedeuten hier bei einer Security Kamera dann in etwa ein Livebild.
Nun möchtest du ja mittels 24V Signal die Kamera Triggern so das sie dann die Szene aufzeichnet. In der Regel musst du hier jedoch die 24V mittels Relais für die Kamera in ein Potentialfreies Signal umwandeln. 

Latenz
Je nach Geschwindigkeit des Förderbands und der Latenzzeit der Kamera, benötigst du eine Kamera die dann auch ein Feature bietet welches meisst mit „Vorgeschichte“ bezeichnet wird. Bei sehr schnellen Objekten kann es passieren das von der Ansteuerung der Kamera bis zum „Anspringen“ deren Aufzeichnung eine gewisse Zeit (Latenz) vergeht. Somit könnte es sein das du das „Ausschußteil“ auf dem Förderband nur noch ein Stückchen oder garnicht mehr auf der Aufzeichnung zu sehen bekommst.
Somit benötigst du eine Kamera die dies mittels Vorgeschichte ausgleichen kann. Dabei zeichnet die Kamera permanent in einem kleinen Ringspeicher auf und fügt diesesn dann bei der Auslösung zur Aufzeichnung vorneweg hinzu. Die Größe des Speichers (also Zeit in Sekunden) läßt sich als sogenannte Vorgeschichte einstellen. 

Unschärfe
Je nach Geschwindigkeit des Förderband und der Beleuchtung musst du dann den Shutter einstellen da es sonst bei der Aufzeichnung zu einer Bewegungsunschärfe kommen kann. 

Eine aktuelle IP-Security Tag/Nacht Kamera sollte über das Netzwerkkabel auch mit Spannung (PoE) versorgt werden können. Ich würde dir hier einen PoE‑Injektor oder gleich einen kleinen PoE‑Switch empfehlen.
Als mögliche Kamera für eine autarke Lösung mit Aufzeichnung auf einer internen SD Karte bist du z.B. mit einer M16 auch in rauen Umgebungsbedingungen gut beraten. Das „Problem“ an dem Fabrikat ist jedoch das es einiges an KnowHow benötigt wird um die Kamera zu programmieren. 
Bei der Konstellation mit einer IP-Kamera und einem Videoserver („Rekorder“) sieht es durch die Vielzahl an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht anders aus. Dies sollte dich jedoch bei entsprechendem „Biss“ und technischen Verständnis nicht Abschrecken.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Integer10 (22 Juli 2022)

Ich komme nochmals auf dieses Thema zurück.
Wir suchen eine Kamera (Netzwerkkamera) zur Fehlersuche auf einer Maschine.
Der Fehler tritt unerwartet einmal in 3 Stunden auf. Bei einem solchen Fehler steuern wir ein Relay an, welches dann die Überwachungskamera über einen ext. Trigger Eingang triggern soll und Aufnahme (ca. 1 Minute) auf lokaler SD Karte oder Cloud speichern soll. 
Wir hatten mal sowas, war eine einfache, günstige TP-Link Netzwerkkamera mit Cloud Anbindung. Leider gibt es diesen Typ nicht mehr.
Kennt jemand eine andere Kamera die sowas kann?


----------



## Novafly (20 August 2022)

Hallo,
geht es denn bei der Suche nach einer Analysemöglichkeit darum, möglichst wenig zu investieren oder besteht die Möglichkeit, sich ein System auch für die Zukunft anzuschaffen? Falls Zweiteres zutrifft, schau dir mal den "SPS-Analyzer" von AUTEM an. Allein durch die Software haben wir in den letzten Jahren etliche sporadische Störungen an Anlagen gefunden, weil man die komplette Anlage auf einmal aufzeichnen kann, ohne großartige Zykluszeitverluste zu haben.

Die DEMO verhält sich exakt wie bei der Verbindung zu einer physischen CPU. Du kannst z.B. auch ein komplette TIA-Projekt importieren, musst die Variablen nicht manuell anlegen. Zudem gäbe es ein Videomodul zur Integration, d.h. man hat zum jedem Datenpunkt auch ein Bild über eine Kamera (falls man das benötigt). Achso, Trigger oder Zeiträume für die Aufzeichnung kann man selbstverständlich anlegen. Einfach mal reinschauen. 

Die unterstützten Systeme (Siemens, Beckhoff etc. ) siehst du hier: https://www.autem.de/produkte/sps-analyzer-pro-6/#sps-treiber

Arbeite nun seit über 7 Jahren mit dem Tool, zuerst die v5, dann die v6. Absolut essentielles Werkzeug bei der Anlagenanalyse und Störbehebung.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 August 2022)

Die Geräte von Axis sind gut, ansonsten hat gerade ein Kunde eine Instar IN-8003 gekauft, da gibt es auch noch andere Modelle die dann Alarm Ein- und Ausgänge haben, war in diesem Fall nicht wichtig.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 August 2022)

Integer10 schrieb:


> Ich komme nochmals auf dieses Thema zurück.
> Wir suchen eine Kamera (Netzwerkkamera) zur Fehlersuche auf einer Maschine.
> Der Fehler tritt unerwartet einmal in 3 Stunden auf. Bei einem solchen Fehler steuern wir ein Relay an, welches dann die Überwachungskamera über einen ext. Trigger Eingang triggern soll und Aufnahme (ca. 1 Minute) auf lokaler SD Karte oder Cloud speichern soll.
> Wir hatten mal sowas, war eine einfache, günstige TP-Link Netzwerkkamera mit Cloud Anbindung. Leider gibt es diesen Typ nicht mehr.
> Kennt jemand eine andere Kamera die sowas kann?


Ich habe mal ein INSTAR-Kamera mit einer SPS-angesteuert.  Neben der eigentlichen Aufnahme habe ich die Aufnahme noch mit Name versehen und auf FTP abgespeichert.  Es gibt von INSTAR auch Kameras , die einen Externen Trigger haben. Das würde die Sache für dich vereinfachen. ( Zur Not habe ich eine INSTAR mit Trigger da. Allerdings mit geringer Auflösung)


----------



## gangsterbob (21 August 2022)

Das Stichwort ist Eventcam, diese ist ganz gut..









						Ereigniskameras
					

Die industriellen Ereigniskameras von Pepperl+Fuchs nehmen kurze Videosequenzen vor und nach einem Triggerereignis auf. Entdecken Sie das Portfolio …




					www.pepperl-fuchs.com


----------



## UDP (5 September 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einer Kamera bin. Anwendung soll mitfahrend auf einem RBG in einem Hochregallager sein, um den Mitarbeitern den Laufweg zu ersparen, wenn die Spaltkontrolle auslöst.

Folgende Anforderungen gibt es:
- WLAN-fähig
- Bild sollte sich per Webbrowser anschauen lassen
- schwenkbar (sonst müssten 2 Kameras verbaut werden)
- relativ Robust, da so ein RBG nunmal auch fährt.

Hat hier jemand vielleicht ein entsprechendes Thema schonmal gelöst? Danke schonmal


----------

